# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  مسیر دهی به فضای ذخیره شده در NonClustered index برای performance بیشتر

## hassanzarabi

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما 
چون حتما شما می دانید که nonclustered index در یک فضای دیگر ذخیره می شود  البته می شود این فضا را در یک مسیر دیگر مثل مثلا درایو d یا حتی در یک  هارد دیگر ذخیره کرد تا performance بیشتری در Nonclustered index داشته  باشیم اگر برای شما ممکن هست من کدهای t-sql را می خواستم. 
با تشکر از شما

----------

